# [framebuffer] nvidia framebuffer

## shev

Ecco il mio secondo o terzo topic sul forum, ogni volta un'emozione  :Laughing: 

Come ben saprete ho appena preso una scheda nvidia, con chip mx440. Ora, la scheda funziona divinamente, l'unica cosa che ancora mi lascia perplesso è il framebuffer. Possibile funzioni solo con il driver vesa standard (e tutti i limiti del caso: impossibilità di modificare il refresh, etc.) come mi pare di aver capito da rapida ricerca su google&forum?

I vari nvidia user che mi sanno dire? Se così fosse la mia vecchia voodoo saprà mancarmi...  :Wink: 

Nel caso solo i vesa funzionino, qualcuno ha seguito questo howto per aumentare il refresh dei vesa?

Grazie e scusate l'argomento da semi-faq, ma di nvidia ci capisco ancora poco...  :Very Happy: 

(uso un kernel gaming-sources se potesse servire, e driver nvidia)

----------

## d3vah

Da nvidia-user non ho trovato nulla per il framebuffer oltre al vesa... mi associo alla rikiesta info....

Approposito.... il glxgears quanti fps ti fa?

----------

## shev

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Approposito.... il glxgears quanti fps ti fa?

 

```
$ glxgears 

14278 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2955.600 FPS

14269 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2953.800 FPS

14273 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2954.600 FPS

44307 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8961.400 FPS

44315 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8963.000 FPS

44287 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8957.400 FPS
```

I primi tre con la finestra di glxgears aperta, gli ultimi tre ridotta. Cmq devo ancora cominciare a familiarizzare con il mezzo e spingerla un po' di più (come overclock questa scheda è strepitosa  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## shev

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel caso solo i vesa funzionino, qualcuno ha seguito questo howto per aumentare il refresh dei vesa?
> 
> 

 

Ok, sono troppo impaziente per aspettare. Ho provato questa patch e devo dire funziona egregiamente, ora ho la mia bella console con un refresh più che dignitoso  :Very Happy: 

Se poi qualcuno mi sa dire che funziona anche altro oltre ai vesa tanto meglio, cmq già ora non mi posso lamentare. Consiglio agli interessati di provarla senza problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## d3vah

Complimenti con la mia geforce2 arrivo a 600fps   :Crying or Very sad: 

prima o poi la dovrò cambiare.... ho deciso: mi prostituisco e faccio un po di soldi  :Very Happy: .

Mi dici dove l'hai presa e quanto hai speso soprattutto? ah ripetimi il modello completo cosi non lo devo cercare nei post addietro   :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi dici dove l'hai presa e quanto hai speso soprattutto? ah ripetimi il modello completo cosi non lo devo cercare nei post addietro  

 

Allora, l'ho comprata da mhz.it, l'unico distributore ufficiale delle schede Triplex. Il modello esatto è Triplex TX-680 (con chipset Nvidia GeForce 440MX, memorie da 2.8 ns), uscita DVI, TV-OUT etc etc. pagata 80  (li vale tutti). Poi ho visto che cmq la puoi trovare anche su chl ma costa leggermente di più, così come in altri posti sparsi per la rete. Imho è ottima sia come estetica che come funzionalità, cmq l'ho da un giorno, magari poi cambio idea (non credo  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## hellraiser

sucsate l'ignoranza, ma modificando il refresh del fb, che succede di bello ??

io ho sempre usato i vesa, avendo sempre Nvidia...

ho il tuo stesso e identico chipset, shev...

geforce4 mx440 

fatemi sapere....che mi sta incuriosendo....

ah, usato con il kernel 2.6 dici che crei problemi ???

 :Twisted Evil:   addios

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> sucsate l'ignoranza, ma modificando il refresh del fb, che succede di bello ??

 

Il refresh rate non è altro che la frequenza di aggiornamento dell'immagine disegnata sul tuo monitor. La frequenza consigliata in genere affinchè non si affatichi la vista e non si generi il fastidioso "sfarfallio del monitor" è intorno ai 75 Hz. I vesa standard tengono fisso il refresh a 60 Hz, con conseguente fastidioso sfarfallio e affaticamento dopo ore di utilizzo (sono abbastanza sensibile  :Razz:  ). Questa patch permette di annullare questo limite e impostare un dignitoso refresh anche con i vesa (unica scelta per gli utenti nvidia a quanto pare), esattamente come permesso dagli altri driver (tdfx, matrox, etc.)

Imho è molto utile.

 *Quote:*   

> ah, usato con il kernel 2.6 dici che crei problemi ???

 

Personalmente non saprei, il fb nel 2.6 è stato profondamento riscritto, però nel topic che ho postato qui sopra mi pare ci sia chi ha usato cmq con successo la patch anche con versioni del 2.6, quindi puoi anche provarci  :Wink: 

----------

## jdoe

allora, ho provato la patch su 2.6 con una geffo3 su kt400A

risultato: va  :Smile: 

MA: non va come vorrei andasse... mi spiego meglio

Ho un monitor dell'AOC, il mio (a differenza di altri) va 1280@75 hz e 1024@100. Di norma ho sempre utilizzato vga=794 (vga=0x31A) e mi parte tranquillamente a 1280@60hz. Se metto vga=0x31A (equivalente a 794, prendete una calcolatrice e confrontate) con grub ottengo un bel "formato non supportato"   :Shocked: 

Beh, se metto con la patch vga=0x51A (equivalente al 1280@60, solo dovrebbe avere il refresh più alto) mi da formato non supportato.. se metto vga=1306 ottengo un bello schermo nero (il sistema si avvia e lo spengo con acpid e button), anche se setto lo script per darmi 1280@60hz. Il che è strano, quantomeno. Quindi, mi parte solo con vga=0x518 che è a 1024@85, che mi starebbe bene, se non fosse che lo voglio a 1280!! 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Suggestions?

John

----------

## shev

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> Quindi, mi parte solo con vga=0x518 che è a 1024@85, che mi starebbe bene, se non fosse che lo voglio a 1280!! 
> 
> 

 

Quindi da questo si presume tu abbia installato con successo la patch e che essa funzioni. Ora, sicuro che il tuo monitor supporti la risoluzione che vuoi utilizzare? Da quel che ho capito si calcola da solo le varie risoluzioni possibili quando inserisci i valori all'inizio dei refresh oriz. e vert. e e la banda dei pixel (nuovo complessino tecno-rock  :Laughing: ). Hai messo valori reali del monitor o più bassi?

Hai provato sommando 0x400 anzichè 0x200 ai valori che usavi prima? Trovato nulla sul topic che ho postato? Non potrebbe essere un problema legato al fatto che cmq è una patch per 2.4 e con i 2.6 potrebbe non andare perfettamente?

----------

## jdoe

ammazza quante domande, ma che sei? na macchinetta ??   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Quindi da questo si presume tu abbia installato con successo la patch e che essa funzioni.

 

Esattamente

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ora, sicuro che il tuo monitor supporti la risoluzione che vuoi utilizzare? 

 

Si, in X ci va benissimo, cmq il problema lo da anche se provo a usare la patch a 1280@60hz (che è inutile, ma era solo per provare)

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Da quel che ho capito si calcola da solo le varie risoluzioni possibili quando inserisci i valori all'inizio dei refresh oriz. e vert. e e la banda dei pixel (nuovo complessino tecno-rock ). Hai messo valori reali del monitor o più bassi?

 

Sisi, son partito da quelli di riferimento e son sceso giù..

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Hai provato sommando 0x400 anzichè 0x200 ai valori che usavi prima? Trovato nulla sul topic che ho postato?

 

No, ho sempre aggiunto 200.. ora provo con 400  :Wink: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non potrebbe essere un problema legato al fatto che cmq è una patch per 2.4 e con i 2.6 potrebbe non andare perfettamente?

 

Si, ed è quello che sto cercando di capire..

John

----------

## bubble27

ciao ho da poco reinstallato il tutto e come di consueto qualcosa nn funziona +........ il framebuffer + kernel 2.6-test5 + nvida GeForce2 MMX........ nell'installazione precedente avevo 2 kernel il 2.4 ed il 2.6 configurati x il framebuffer e tutti e due funzionanti.... adesso solo il 2.6 senza framebuffer funzionante .... adesso io mi chiedo è possibile farlo funzionare ????? premetto che ho seguito i tips di gentoo.it senza xò installare software, praticamente ho solo modificato il kernel ed /etc/grub.conf .... 

ho provato con i driver vesa e con i driver rivafb con risultati invani.... ho provato con le impostazioni vga=ask ma sono inguardabili..... qualcuno sa darmi una manina ????

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bubble27

Risolto .... an?he grazie ^zanDarK .... era una mancanza nel kernel ....cmq voglio chiedere chi utilizza o ha provato il framebuffer con i driver rivafb ??? e se le impostazioni da passare al grub.conf sono le stesse ?? e cioè video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 solo che al posto di vesa ovviamente rivafb ....

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Possibile funzioni solo con il driver vesa standard (e tutti i limiti del caso: impossibilità di modificare il refresh, etc.) come mi pare di aver capito da rapida ricerca su google&forum?)

 

Purtroppo si.  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Possibile funzioni solo con il driver vesa standard (e tutti i limiti del caso: impossibilità di modificare il refresh, etc.) come mi pare di aver capito da rapida ricerca su google&forum?) 
> 
> Purtroppo si. 

 

Bhe, ma come dicevo ormai non è più un "purtroppo" o un limite, la patch che indicavo fa la sua porca figura e funziona più che dignitosamente, in pratica non fa sentire la mancanza del supporto ottimo che avevano le 3dfx (se non l'hai provata te la consiglio, avrai i tuoi bei vesa con un refresh umano)  :Very Happy: 

Il tutto ormai è sotto test da diverse settimane e non ho nessun problema (era un topic vecchio riesumato da bubble27 questo).

----------

## paolo

Già che siamo in tema: con il portatile uso 2 monitor (l'lcd e il crt esterno) e con X va da Dio... si riesce a fare qualcosa di simile sotto console?

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Già che siamo in tema: con il portatile uso 2 monitor (l'lcd e il crt esterno) e con X va da Dio... si riesce a fare qualcosa di simile sotto console?
> 
> 

 

Imho si (forse ho sentito di qualcosa del genere in un recente passato... o forse era un'altra vita...). Come si faccia non lo so con esattezza, di certo mi interessa e non poco  :Very Happy: 

Magari chi scopre qualcosa per primo lo faccia sapere agli altri  :Wink: 

----------

